# Oh this is excellent!



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

MarP, you`re the man...here`s to you!


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Goldie

Thanks!   blush blush haha

Well, it would be great if we can make this website a biggie, and overgrow the world.

I have this idea to put all the money we bring in here on this website, from sponsors or affiliate programs will be used to promote this website. I won't give myself money earned from this site. 

So, these polls should give us an idea to reach this goal. The more money we make the more we can advertise or use this money to do contests and free seed give aways etc.

The more members we have the more vote power we have.


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 17, 2005)

Imagine we do a poll about a favourite marijuana seedbank, and after we see the results we can do an offer to the best rated seedbanks and let them advertise here and the members here can buy from them, this would be a win win deal, maybe the seedbank could give some discount too. 

We put the money back into the site for advertising or maybe hire writers to write info for the site. You know what I mean Goldie??


----------



## notthecops (Apr 17, 2005)

I got a better idea..................

What if I could get a private breeder to sell his seeds directly, and EXCLUSIVLY from this site?    I have the conections to get this going.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

:::doing the happy dance:::  Yeah, a seedbank - too cool - way too cool!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

MarP: "We put the money back into the site for advertising or maybe hire writers to write info for the site. You know what I mean Goldie?? "

LOL - I just caught that! Yes, that`ll work! Good idea, MarP!


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 17, 2005)

NTC, you have the connections to get this going? You are welcome to introduce this, no probs.


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 17, 2005)

As long as the seeds are good quality and buyers are happy


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

MarP, let me say this - that big S is a literal icon! NTC is the man...


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 17, 2005)

Sorry, Goldie, what you mean with Big S?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Have you heard of Superman? Well, I nicknamed NTC Supergrower...


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 17, 2005)

Ok, i get it. Cool 

It would be actually a great idea to have then sell exclusively on this site.

We have to talk about share of $ or % commission of the seeds sold.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Mmnnn...if I could get hold of some, could I add them to the seedbank?


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 17, 2005)

You mean seeds?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes, excellent seeds...I prolly could get a few thousand...


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 17, 2005)

yes, that's fine with me. Only thing would be how to accept money. Cash I can do, but no credit cards or money orders.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Hmm....not a problem. We 3 need to get together & work this out. Thanks, MarP.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Hopefully the big breeder Z is on his way. Thanks, marP.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 17, 2005)

MarP:

Working out something for you for $$ wouldn't be a problem.  Of course you'd get your share, it's your site.  I'd have to work this out with my breeder friend first before we did it though.   
The seeds are stable strains.  The breeder is a pro, and has been working on these strains for the last 10 years.  He finally feels they are stable enough to sell.  These are strains you won't find anywhere else.  He made them himself through crossing different strains.  They are highbred seeds, that are supposed to get excellent results.  He has just given a few seeds to a select group of people.  Once we determine that they are stable and consistant, they be up for sale.  Accepting payments is easy!  Paypal does everything!  If people don't want to use Paypal, they can send cash or money orders.  

This is about a month or two off, we gotta finish the testing stage first.  But if it all works out, this could be good for all!!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

OOOH, you go, NTC! Rock on here!


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds great NTC, I'm lookforward to see the strains you talk about.

About Paypal, they are great as long as they don't lock your account. I have a seedbank myself and used Paypal also to accept orders, I actually was the first using Paypal back in 1999. They freezed our accounts and we aren't able to accept orders anymore.

I know all the big seedbanks outthere have there account closed for the reason of selling seeds. Once a few people complain, and this will happen, because if you do a lot of orders people complain to Paypal. 

But they paid us all the money stuck into our account after 6 months, so that was ok.

So, long as you can use Paypal it's great, but one day your account will be closed.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 18, 2005)

Paypal locked my account one time, for 6 months also. I despise those people.    

I`m sure the money thing could be worked out.


----------



## Herbsparky (Apr 24, 2005)

I have heard the same about paypal. I am getting a business going selling keif boxes that I make and am going with a free merchant account. Paypal also did me wrong long time ago. Bad news there if ya ask me. Anyway...sounds like this seed thing is gonna be a winner. May I ask what the parentage of these crosses are NTC?


----------



## Taniwha (Apr 24, 2005)

How much you selling your keif boxes for?
I would very much like my own piece of art


----------



## nobogart (Apr 24, 2005)

i am always interested in new strains.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 17, 2005)

if you take a look at another thread on this site, it is mentioned that Ebay owned paypal does not hesitate to provide law enforcement officials with all of their customers' personal information. all they have to do is ask for it. thats why i suggest using cash. sorry to butt in on this thread but I think I would be interesting in participating too..


----------



## lungs (Nov 12, 2005)

hey, NTC i was wondering if your guy will sell them seeds yet? if so, how can we order them and what are the prices?


----------

